# houseplants and weeds for the aquarium...



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I bought a big giant lot of plants on eBay for $25 and a few betta bulbs and decided to see what thrived. I realized I can grow apongeton really well. I also have crypt that have survived. I went and ordered java moss today and got java fern with tons of babies half off at petsmart today. I have the aquariums in a bright window (like a bay window) and there's a lot of natural light.

I was looking around some forums and people are recommending creeping jenny, pothos, sweet potato vine, wandering jew, and other regular plants for aquariums. I have most of those. I have grown them immersed but not submerged. Can any of those grow fully under water?

And when I read creeping jenny can grow completely submerged...well that is considered a weed in many places so I went and looked in the wet parts of my yard and I think I found common frogbit and moneywort which will grow in aquariums. I also learned I'm allergic to the moneywort :shock: 

Does anyone know of any common plants or weeds that will grow well completely submerged in an aquarium>


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

In googling emersed setups for myself, I found that people have the most luck with pothos if part of it is above water, and part submerged. I suppose you'd just have to experiment?

Don't feel too bad about being allergic to Moneywort, it drives me insane in my tank, doesn't want to root or grow. i'm about ready to rip out the 5 wimpy stems I have and be done with it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Pothos can surivve under water but does best with roots in water and leaves out of water (emrsed). 
Creeping jenny is a great versatile plant grows in and out of water well.
Do not put wandering jew under water, the leaves will melt off. BUT it makes a great riparium plant (roots in water-leaves kept dry). I've not tried potatos yet but have read about them being used in aquaponics with roots in tank water and stem put in soil to induce potato production. Google up "potatos aquaponics" or "sweet potato aquaponics", saw a youtube video for it over a year ago.

Most common house hold plants do not do well underwater, some die instantly others take a while but they're not true aquatics. A LOT of plants do work in riparium settings though (wet roots-stem/leaves in air).
I have 2 ripariums atm and have grown:
Pothos (varigated)
Fittonia albivenis
Aluminum plant
Friendship plant
Prayer plant
Lizards tail
Dwarf taro
Spathiphyllum "domino'
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Syngonium
Anthurium
Alocosia polly
Riccia
Purple queen
Marble queen (pothos)
Syngonium
Purple Waffle
Chives
Dragons Tongue
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'
Spathiphyllum
Sweetflag
Star Grass
Rain lily
Polka dot/mosaic plant
Riccia
Hydro sp. japan
Helxine soleirolii
Creeping jenny (gold and regular)
Tradescantia zebrine
... I'm sure I'm forgetting some...
Plants who's care sheets say not to let the roots stay wet/"set in water" usually don't do as well in ripariums, easy example: cacti, also succulents, and evergreens are not a good idea-sap is dangerous apparently.

most recent riparium tank shots:
20g long

55g


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

beautiful tanks, aqua aurora!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

fernielou said:


> beautiful tanks, aqua aurora!


Thank you. 
After re-reading I realize I mis-read your question, though you were asking for house plants you could stick on top not under water. Sorry ^^''


----------

